# Buying a dog from russia



## Stacey leigh Beer (May 29, 2018)

Hello, I'm currently speaking to a Russian lady about a blue chow chow since I have found them hard to come across in the UK. But she dont understand me to well. 

I was wondering if anyone could tell me about shipping process from Russia to the UK?

She seems extremely legit she's friends with breeders all over the world and her dogs look healthy and happy.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Stacey leigh Beer said:


> Hello, I'm currently speaking to a Russian lady about a blue chow chow since I have found them hard to come across in the UK. But she dont understand me to well.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could tell me about shipping process from Russia to the UK?
> 
> She seems extremely legit she's friends with breeders all over the world and her dogs look healthy and happy.


What health tests does she carry out? That's more important than photos showing snapshots of dogs.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Whereabouts are you?

There are two litters currently on the Champdogs Website, one in Liverpool and one in London. Both litters from health tested Parents.


----------



## Stacey leigh Beer (May 29, 2018)

She does hip and elbow she shows pics of certificates. I'm not sure about eyes though.

It's just confusing about the price I ask but she just tells me shipping price because I don't think she understands.

I am on a waiting list that may have a blue puppy born in the uk but it's no guarantee and I think they might be over charging. I'm looking for a blue female and I have been looking for a long time.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sounds risky to me.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Seems like a lot of effort just because you want a dog of a particular colour?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

How can you truly know this pup won’t be from a puppy farm?


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Even if UK breeders are "overcharging", surely that'd still be cheaper than buying and importing from abroad?


----------



## Stacey leigh Beer (May 29, 2018)

Lurcherlad said:


> How can you truly know this pup won't be from a puppy farm?


It's strict rules for importing they have to be 5 months old and rabies vaccinated and vet checked in both countries.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Where in Russia are these dogs? :Watching


----------



## Stacey leigh Beer (May 29, 2018)

BlueJay said:


> Even if UK breeders are "overcharging", surely that'd still be cheaper than buying and importing from abroad?


I am being charged £3400 UK. It feels like all they want is money they don't care who I am they'd happily just hand me a dog. They have asked me no questions.

If I got a dog from serbia from another breeder who is well-known and shows a lot it is £2800 that's with shipping


----------



## Stacey leigh Beer (May 29, 2018)

Zaros said:


> Where in Russia are these dogs? :Watching


Irbit I think.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Stacey leigh Beer said:


> I am being charged £3400 UK. It feels like all they want is money they don't care who I am they'd happily just hand me a dog. They have asked me no questions.
> 
> If I got a dog from serbia from another breeder who is well-known and shows a lot it is £2800 that's with shipping


Does it poop gold?! Come with a PhD??! Holy heck.


----------



## Stacey leigh Beer (May 29, 2018)

labradrk said:


> Seems like a lot of effort just because you want a dog of a particular colour?


I love all animals of all colours but ever since I saw one I have just been in love. I also want to consider showing but I got a lot of anxiety.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Stacey leigh Beer said:


> It's strict rules for importing they have to be 5 months old and rabies vaccinated and vet checked in both countries.


With so much money to make, scammers will find a way to dupe people.

We're told never to buy a puppy without seeing it with the mother and where it lives, etc. Not possible in this way.

I wouldn't touch with a barge pole tbh


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Stacey leigh Beer said:


> Irbit I think.


So you won't be visiting to see the parents any time soon then?


----------



## ErsatzNihilist (May 11, 2018)

In Soviet Russia, dog owns you.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Honestly, however much you think you want one of these puppies, please don't.
Do you contact this lady by email?
Will she want paying via Western Union?
What will you do if you pay for a puppy and don't get it?
I think this sounds so full of loopholes that it's really risky.
I would wait for a UK puppy, or just accept I can't have what I want.


----------



## Luciferette (Oct 28, 2017)

This isn’t a personal remark, but I really don’t see why a tiny puppy, just separated from its canine family, should endure the stress and possible fear that surely comes with travelling halfway across the world. I know nothing about importing/exporting puppies, so correct me if I’m wrong, but it just seems crazy to me that humans are so desperate for a specific “type” of dog that they’d go to this length (not to say expense) to get it. Surely this system is just asking to be exploited by puppy farmers etc — who couldn’t give a t*ss about where their “export goods” (might as well be a ridiculously expensive tin of beans) end up, as long as they get their cash?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

There are some very reputable Breeders who will let a pup go to another Country.

I did it myself.


----------



## Luciferette (Oct 28, 2017)

Rafa said:


> There are some very reputable Breeders who will let a pup go to another Country.
> 
> I did it myself.


Not doubting that, Rafa - just that there must be a lot of disreputable breeders that see this as a great way to make money out of people who aren't as savvy as you  There's plenty in this country, too, but if you can't visit the breeder it must be harder to tell who's legit and who isn't.


----------



## Stacey leigh Beer (May 29, 2018)

Luciferette said:


> This isn't a personal remark, but I really don't see why a tiny puppy, just separated from its canine family, should endure the stress and possible fear that surely comes with travelling halfway across the world. I know nothing about importing/exporting puppies, so correct me if I'm wrong, but it just seems crazy to me that humans are so desperate for a specific "type" of dog that they'd go to this length (not to say expense) to get it. Surely this system is just asking to be exploited by puppy farmers etc - who couldn't give a t*ss about where their "export goods" (might as well be a ridiculously expensive tin of beans) end up, as long as they get their cash?


Without importing and exporting dogs would be even more inbred and people wouldn't have access to dog breeds they love. Their are plenty of comfortable responsible ways to do it. It's always okay as long as the dog is happy along the journey.


----------



## Stacey leigh Beer (May 29, 2018)

I got my girl and she's happy healthy and loves going on the bus and is the most well behaved puppy I ever met. Everyone who meet her adores her.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Stacey leigh Beer said:


> I am being charged £3400 UK. It feels like all they want is money they don't care who I am they'd happily just hand me a dog. They have asked me no questions.
> 
> If I got a dog from serbia from another breeder who is well-known and shows a lot it is £2800 that's with shipping


How much did you pay in the end (rough estimate?). WIth regards to being happy to send you a dog without asking questions I find (as an owner of an imported dog) there is an idea that any UK home would treat their pup better than homes in certain countries; and perhaps that's partially true but the existence and reality of a dog in the UK is different to that of other countries.



Luciferette said:


> This isn't a personal remark, but I really don't see why a tiny puppy, just separated from its canine family, should endure the stress and possible fear that surely comes with travelling halfway across the world. I know nothing about importing/exporting puppies, so correct me if I'm wrong, but it just seems crazy to me that humans are so desperate for a specific "type" of dog that they'd go to this length (not to say expense) to get it. Surely this system is just asking to be exploited by puppy farmers etc - who couldn't give a t*ss about where their "export goods" (might as well be a ridiculously expensive tin of beans) end up, as long as they get their cash?


I got my dog from Croatia 4 years ago, he was brought over by his breeder and was absolutely fine. I've also been over to Croatia myself and brought puppies back on the 2 day journey; no harm at all. I would always say for people to travel to get their pup and not leave it up to a courier; the only dog who has been harmed in transit to the UK in my breed was one who was sent with a courier who went rogue and ended up taking 3 weeks to get pup to the country; she left the breeder bright, socialised, happy and perfect and arrived in the UK a fearful mess and has never gotten over it. That's not a usual experience as I know US people who import dogs from Europe on a long haul flight etc. but if you can travel, do.



Stacey leigh Beer said:


> I got my girl and she's happy healthy and loves going on the bus and is the most well behaved puppy I ever met. Everyone who meet her adores her.


Congratulations! When did she arrive? Is she from Russia? Tell us all about her!


----------



## Stacey leigh Beer (May 29, 2018)

Phoolf said:


> How much did you pay in the end (rough estimate?). WIth regards to being happy to send you a dog without asking questions I find (as an owner of an imported dog) there is an idea that any UK home would treat their pup better than homes in certain countries; and perhaps that's partially true but the existence and reality of a dog in the UK is different to that of other countries.


It ended up around £2300. It was the people in the UK that didn't bother asking questions.


----------



## Stacey leigh Beer (May 29, 2018)

Phoolf said:


> Congratulations! When did she arrive? Is she from Russia? Tell us all about her!


She arrived the 28th of June. Then I met with someone from animal and plant health agency and they checked the paperwork and everything was fine.

The courier was great the breeder used that company many times. They took 3 of her sister's to Ireland.

She is from Russia. She feels like a sheep so she hasn't been completely happy with the weather.

The day I brought her into my home my 3 cats layed on the couch and she didn't even bark at them, even though she never seen a cat before.

She layed down by my feet on the bus didn't move. She is very well behaved so easy to train. Nobody believes She is a puppy she's so calm she's nearly 5 months old.

2 of her puppy teeth come out so far but she doesn't chew stuff often, she doesn't really like toys she loves food so I got her bones to chew on and it wouldn't fit in her mouth so my older dog had half then she could chew it.

At first she was a bit food aggressive with my other dog but she's not bad about it now.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Stacey leigh Beer said:


> The day I brought her into my home my 3 cats layed on the couch and she didn't even bark at them, even though she never seen a cat before.
> 
> She layed down by my feet on the bus didn't move. She is very well behaved so easy to train. Nobody believes She is a puppy she's so calm she's nearly 5 months old.
> 
> ...


Hi and congratulations on your new puppy  
Reading the above, I would be inclined to pay a visit to the vet. Has your puppy had a thorough check up? Maybe my thinking is warped because IME most puppies are little whirlwinds of disaster and destruction, only to fool you in to believing their cuteness when they're sleeping. But yeah, a puppy who doesn't really *do* anything doesn't sound like a healthy puppy to me... 
I hope I'm wrong and she will perk up soon, or maybe I'm reading too much in to how you describe her, but to me, what you write above doesn't sound that desirable in a pup.


----------



## Stacey leigh Beer (May 29, 2018)

O2.0 said:


> Hi and congratulations on your new puppy
> Reading the above, I would be inclined to pay a visit to the vet. Has your puppy had a thorough check up? Maybe my thinking is warped because IME most puppies are little whirlwinds of disaster and destruction, only to fool you in to believing their cuteness when they're sleeping. But yeah, a puppy who doesn't really *do* anything doesn't sound like a healthy puppy to me...
> I hope I'm wrong and she will perk up soon, or maybe I'm reading too much in to how you describe her, but to me, what you write above doesn't sound that desirable in a pup.


She's just lazy lol she has her moments where she runs around like crazy. She has been vet checked she's healthy. She likes to stay chilled out because it's so warm. She gets walked when it's dark. Whenever it is cooler weather she is more hyper. She reminds me of my French bulldog I had as a kid she was calm and gentle very lazy. She prefers my cats to my dog she walks behind them sniffing them and she pretty much ignores my other dog I think she knows he don't want to play he is old he likes to sleep and cuddle.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

O2.0 said:


> Hi and congratulations on your new puppy
> Reading the above, I would be inclined to pay a visit to the vet. Has your puppy had a thorough check up? Maybe my thinking is warped because IME most puppies are little whirlwinds of disaster and destruction, only to fool you in to believing their cuteness when they're sleeping. But yeah, a puppy who doesn't really *do* anything doesn't sound like a healthy puppy to me...
> I hope I'm wrong and she will perk up soon, or maybe I'm reading too much in to how you describe her, but to me, what you write above doesn't sound that desirable in a pup.


Yes, you probably are wrong. I have had/seen many pups come over at 4-6 months old from the continent due to the laws on vaccinations. Almost all have been super chilled out and well behaved, not little terrors like 8 week old puppies are prone to being. Also OP's dog is a large breed so growing lots, they tend to be a lot lazier and more chilled. My 'undesirable puppy' is still not interested in doing anything and he's over 4 years old. I'm glad you enjoy a teething bunch of chaotic energy as a puppy but not everyone does


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Also there's lots of new literature stating dogs are often best to leave to new homes at 12 weeks old, not 8 weeks old. They learn a lot about behaviour from their mother between 8 and 12 weeks, much of this I think is why the older imported dogs are calm and not crazy over dogs compared to many UK dogs. If I get a puppy in the future I would definitely look at getting them older to have this advantage around socialisation.


----------



## Stacey leigh Beer (May 29, 2018)

Phoolf said:


> Also there's lots of new literature stating dogs are often best to leave to new homes at 12 weeks old, not 8 weeks old. They learn a lot about behaviour from their mother between 8 and 12 weeks, much of this I think is why the older imported dogs are calm and not crazy over dogs compared to many UK dogs. If I get a puppy in the future I would definitely look at getting them older to have this advantage around socialisation.


I agree older is better she is so easy to train she is already toilet trained and she knows basic commands. She's an angel. She was scared of walking on the leash but was fine after 10 mins she's so easy.


----------



## rottieboys (Jan 16, 2013)

She looks so beautiful.... Well done to you....


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Stunning pup - glad it all worked out.

My girl was fairly calm as a pup, she still is as an adult. Of course she had her moments! As you say the heat probably isn't helping, especially as she's come from Russia!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarah H said:


> Stunning pup - glad it all worked out.
> 
> My girl was fairly calm as a pup, she still is as an adult. Of course she had her moments! As you say the heat probably isn't helping, especially as she's come from Russia!


Could be wrong but I thought Russia's temperature was similar to Poland...where in Summer it can get ridiculously hot so like here now and winter ridiculously cold!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I don't agree that pups would be best kept with Mum until twelve weeks of age.

In my experience, a bitch is becoming fed up of her pups by the time they're 8 weeks, and spending the majority of her time away from them.

Pups can also become irritated and competitive between themselves.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Phoolf said:


> Yes, you probably are wrong. I have had/seen many pups come over at 4-6 months old from the continent due to the laws on vaccinations. Almost all have been super chilled out and well behaved, not little terrors like 8 week old puppies are prone to being. Also OP's dog is a large breed so growing lots, they tend to be a lot lazier and more chilled. My 'undesirable puppy' is still not interested in doing anything and he's over 4 years old. I'm glad you enjoy a teething bunch of chaotic energy as a puppy but not everyone does


Ha ha! I know there are mellow puppies out there, I also know I've not ever been blessed with one of those. Hell, out great dane puppy was one of the worst tornadoes of destruction. But then I'm drawn to PITA dogs  
But the way the OP described it, it sounds like the pup does nothing, not just mellow. Like I said, I probably read it wrong.
Oh and my comment was completely unrelated to the importing or age being taken from mom. In fact a good friend has just imported a CAS puppy from Tajikistan, lovely bitch, who is still adjusting to the heat here, but is not doing "nothing"


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

lullabydream said:


> Could be wrong but I thought Russia's temperature was similar to Poland...where in Summer it can get ridiculously hot so like here now and winter ridiculously cold!


It probably depends on where in Russia pup is from. I'm sure it's mentioned earlier in the thread but I don't know Russian geography! This heat is a lot for most dogs, so I'm sure it's having some contribution to the lower energy.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Rafa said:


> I don't agree that pups would be best kept with Mum until twelve weeks of age.
> 
> In my experience, a bitch is becoming fed up of her pups by the time they're 8 weeks, and spending the majority of her time away from them.
> 
> Pups can also become irritated and competitive between themselves.


It's recommended in toy breeds to be later than 8 weeks. 
In all fairness they are behind physically and mentally.

You only have to see videos of an 8 week old chihuahua compared to say a terrier..teeth are only coming in and not great on their feet either. You can see the marked difference they do soon catch up.

Of course all good breeders should be following a socialisation plan.Vitally important for all, especially those who are staying longer than the recommended 8 weeks.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> Also there's lots of new literature stating dogs are often best to leave to new homes at 12 weeks old, not 8 weeks old. They learn a lot about behaviour from their mother between 8 and 12 weeks, much of this I think is why the older imported dogs are calm and not crazy over dogs compared to many UK dogs. If I get a puppy in the future I would definitely look at getting them older to have this advantage around socialisation.


Not in my experience.

Pups of this age would not learn a lot from their Mother, as she would spend little time with them.


----------



## Rachel millard (Feb 4, 2019)

Stacey can I ask how you paid for your chow? I’m hoping to import a schipperke from Russia


----------



## Sandor Fagyal (May 16, 2018)

It's true that the process of getting a puppy from Russia can be tricky, but not impossible. And while it may seem an unusual thing to do, if you really love that puppy you have found, it can be worthwhile.

However it is also true, as some posters have said, that dealing with a breeder in Russia can be hard work, or even risky.

The key is to know what you are doing before you buy, and ideally finding someone to help to make it easy.

This article gives a really great lowdown on how everything works and can seriously help you with your decision. It is written for U.S dog lovers, but can certainly also be applied to the UK too -
https://www.europuppy.com/blog/a-st...russia-or-ukraine-and-bringing-it-to-the-u-s/


----------



## Sandor Fagyal (May 16, 2018)

Rachel millard said:


> Stacey can I ask how you paid for your chow? I'm hoping to import a schipperke from Russia


Hi Rachel, payment and trust is a big issue when you are planning to buy a dog from abroad (AKA from Russia). There is a service to assist you with it: https://wuuff.dog/en


----------

